# Semen Analysis Results - Please Help



## ginnysantana (Sep 14, 2021)

My OH got his semen analysis results but didn't listen to what the doctor was saying on the telephone appointment so I'm here with the paper copy and don't even know how to read it!

Volume of Semen: 4.3ml >1.4

Does that mean his result was 4.3 or 1.4? Apologies in advance but I'm new to reading this kind of document 

Concentration of sperm: 7.9 million >14.9
Sperm per ejaculate: 34.0 million >38.9
Progressive Motility: 32% >31
Total Motility: 40% >39
PH: 8.0 >7.9
Vitality: 76% >57
Sperm Morphology Normal Forms 0% >3.9

Does the morphology result mean that none of the sperm were normal? I know some of you on here are total pro's when it comes to these reports so if someone could translate these results to me that would be fantastic


----------



## Tryingformyfirst (May 23, 2021)

Hi Ginny

So the number on the left is your husbands result. The number on the right is what is required for good fertility. So your husbands sperm is mostly just below the parameters which would be okay but the 0% normal forms (morphology) would be an issue as it means his sperm are the wrong shape to penetrate an egg. 

I suggest your husband gets a 2nd test done as sperm numbers always fluctuate and that will confirm if his morphology is always a problem. Is he taking any supplements? He could try taking something like proxeed (it's pricey but might help). It does take 3 months to see any improvements though. There are lots of things he can try though through diet and lifestyle which will hopefully bring it up.


----------



## ginnysantana (Sep 14, 2021)

Thank you for you reply 😊 I have just ordered a ton of supplements and will get the proxeed too to try and make this work! I’m guessing if the sperms don’t get to the right shape then the whole thing is out of the window no matter what route we take 😖 I’m suprised because I thought I was the problem (I’m 40) but all of my tests came back fine. Trying to think positively…..


----------



## Tryingformyfirst (May 23, 2021)

I think you'd still be able to do ICSI as 0% doesn't completely mean 0%. They can pick out the best sperm that way. Your partner has good numbers so im sure there are some good ones. There is also another treatment called AOA that can be added to ICSI which might help. I think there are still options! Does your partner drink alcohol? He can try cutting that down too.


----------



## ginnysantana (Sep 14, 2021)

Tryingformyfirst said:


> I think you'd still be able to do ICSI as 0% doesn't completely mean 0%. They can pick out the best sperm that way. Your partner has good numbers so im sure there are some good ones. There is also another treatment called AOA that can be added to ICSI which might help. I think there are still options! Does your partner drink alcohol? He can try cutting that down too.


----------



## ginnysantana (Sep 14, 2021)

I have a doctors appointment on Wednesday so hoping that she has some suggestions - willing to try anything! He goes out about once a month and has a good drink but other than that he doesn’t touch it. Many thanks for your support ❤


----------

